# nforce2 and intellimouse usb

## moonshine

I've tried some numerous configurations to get USB mouse working on me nforce2 chipset.  Ive tried the desktop install guide here:  http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/desktop.xml  ... there hasnt been any luck for me.   whenever i try to insmod uhci i get an irq error with invalid io or irq errors.  im using the latest gaming-sources ebuild.  any help would be appreciated.

----------

## paulisdead

Because nforce2 doesn't use UHCI USB controller, it's OHCI and EHCI for USB2.  I've got an abit nforce2 rev 2, and for some reason I'd get lockups with USB if all my USB stuff wasn't a module, but yours might work fine built into the kernel.  Here's what I've got for my USB mouse

<M> Support for USB

[*]   Preliminary USB device filesystem

<M>   EHCI HCD (USB 2.0) support (EXPERIMENTAL)

<M>   OHCI (Compaq, iMacs, OPTi, SiS, ALi, ...) support 

<M>   USB Human Interface Device (full HID) support

[*]     HID input layer suppor

----------

## moonshine

i recompiled my kernel with the changes you suggested and still no dice.  dmesg shows me that it detects all 6 of my usb ports but it doesnt detect the mouse.

i dont think its getting enough power or something.. the laser light on the bottom isnt as lit up as it usually is.  i did cat /dev/input/mice and tried what it suggests on the desktop install guide but it doesnt give me any garbage when you move the mouse.  gettin somewhere though...

----------

## firaX

i got a nforce2 board as well, usb2 compiled in the kernel (basically the same i had on my old via kt133 board except that i changed usb1 to usb2 in the kernel) and my usb intelli mouse doesnt get detected either! Its surely not a power problem here as i got 430W + the light isnt any different.

Oh well hope someone finds a solution, until then i m using this usb->ps2 adaptor  :Smile: 

----------

## moonshine

 *firaX wrote:*   

> i got a nforce2 board as well, usb2 compiled in the kernel (basically the same i had on my old via kt133 board except that i changed usb1 to usb2 in the kernel) and my usb intelli mouse doesnt get detected either! Its surely not a power problem here as i got 430W + the light isnt any different.
> 
> Oh well hope someone finds a solution, until then i m using this usb->ps2 adaptor 

 

ill post my configuration and exactly what i did tomorrow... i finally got mine working, we'll try to get yours.

----------

## cwt137

I have an inellimouse and a nforce2 mb. The mouse was detected and the light on mouse is on. I have looked in the /dev directory and there is no input folder or file. There is a /dev/mouse. when I do cat /dev/mouse and move mouse, I get nothing. How do I get the mouse to work? Thanks

----------

## firaX

k i ll wait then  :Smile:  hope i get my usb mouse to work as well  :Smile: 

----------

## moonshine

ok.. here is the following kernel options i used to get my intellimouse working with nforce2 chipset.  i dont have the back/forward buttons working just yet (shouldnt be that hard) but here is what i used just to get it working..

```

<M> Input core support

<M>   Keyboard support

<M>   Mouse support

(1600)    Horizontal screen resolution

(1200)    Vertical screen resolution

```

that is for the input core support.. here is the usb section..

```

<*> Support for USB 

<M>   EHCI HCD (USB 2.0) support (EXPERIMENTAL)                              

<M>   OHCI (Compaq, iMacs, OPTi, SiS, ALi, ...) support 

<M>   USB Human Interface Device (full HID) support

[*]     HID input layer support

[*]     /dev/hiddev raw HID device support

```

once you have your kernel recompiled.. here is what i have in modules.autoload..

```

mousedev

hid

input

ehci-hcd

usb-ohci

```

hope this helps you..

----------

## firaX

i guess you just gotta have usb 1.0 support AS WELL as the 2.0 driver to get the mouse working...i think it uses the 1.0 driver to get intelli usb working...i got the 2.0 driver ONLY so it doesnt recognize my mouse.

----------

## cwt137

I got mine finally working. My nforce2 board is a biostar m7ncg (matx, soundstorm audio, firewire, etc). Here are my settings from menuconfig:

```

USB support  --->

<*> Support for USB

[*]   Preliminary USB device filesystem

<*>   EHCI HCD (USB 2.0) support (EXPERIMENTAL) 

<*>   OHCI (Compaq, iMacs, OPTi, SiS, ALi, ...) support

<*>   USB Human Interface Device (full HID) support

[*]     HID input layer support

Input core support  --->

<*> Input core support

<*>   Mouse support

(1024)    Horizontal screen resolution

(768)    Vertical screen resolution

```

I compiled this support into the kernel and not as modules. Now I can acess the mouse on /dev/input/mice . No lockups and been running 2 days straight compiling Gnome, Mozilla, OpenOffice, and other programs. Hope this helps people.

----------

## acarlyle

i had the same settings as cwt in my openmosix kernel however,   now that i am using a pfeifer kernel usb is screwed. the mouse is detected when booting off the livecd    and worked ifne in the o-mosix kernel  now  when i connect the mouse its fine for like 3 seconds then i get this 

usb_control/bulj_msg: timeout

host/usb-ohci.c: unlink URB timeout

usb.c USB device not accepting new address=4 (error=-110)

----------

